# [SOLVED] Stop: 0x0000007E BSOD; Restart every 5mins...



## Krustie22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi, I am PRAYING someone can help me...since Sunday arvo i have been getting a BSOD with the Stop: 0x0000007E etc error followed by the pc restarting. This happens EVERY 5 minutes, unless in safe mode...

I paid some butthead wannabe tech $350 to fix this and when i got it back it was doing the EXACT same thing...

Does anyone have any suggestions? I have tried a LOT such as testing the ram, taking out all cards etc, unplugging all peripherals etc...not sure what else I can do...format is the next stage but I am a bit worried that it could still be a hardware issue...

It is an AMD 4200 dual core, 7600GT 256mb vid, Asus M2V Green MBD, 2GB DDR2 RAM...120GB SATA HDD...that is about all I can think of...hope I got it all...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Stop: 0x0000007E BSOD & Restart every 5mins...*

Hi. . . 

I will try to help - one question first - do you know the rest of the STOP error code (bugcheck)? I am looking for the first parameter inside the parenthesis - after the 0x7e.

For info, 0x7e = a system thread generated an exception that the error handler did not catch. The first parameter is the NT STATUS exception code. If a 0xc0000005, that would indicate a memory access violation.

Please let me know.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Krustie22 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Stop: 0x0000007E BSOD & Restart every 5mins...*

Hi thanks for your reply, I have resolved this issue finally. 

I was always convinced that it was a driver error from reading your responses in other posts. I tried to tell the "tech" that but he insisted it had to be hardware...:4-dontkno

I finally found my old motherboard driver CD and went through and manually "updated" (haha) the drivers from this old old old disc (i had previously tried updating them on the net and through windows to no avail...i also ran a full virus check through avast while running in safe mode (so it stayed on to complete the scan!!!) 

I dont know if what i did directly fixed it, but i am guessing it must have, as this issue occured without fail for 5 days straight...

Thanks for your help...if it wasnt for your clear easy to follow posts i may well have been stuck a while longer...ray: :grin:


----------



## Krustie22 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Stop: 0x0000007E BSOD & Restart every 5mins...*

PS just for your info...here is the full error message...sort of...as windows tells it anyways! hehe

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID:	3081

Files that help describe the problem (some files may no longer be available)
Mini092008-03.dmp
sysdata.xml
Version.txt

View a temporary copy of these files
Warning: If a virus or other security threat caused the problem, opening a copy of the files could harm your computer.

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	1000007e
BCP1:	C0000005
BCP2:	836936B7
BCP3:	8C967BDC
BCP4:	8C9678D8
OS Version:	6_0_6001
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	256_1


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Stop: 0x0000007E BSOD & Restart every 5mins...*



Krustie22 said:


> Hi thanks for your reply, I have resolved this issue finally.
> 
> Thanks for your help...if it wasnt for your clear easy to follow posts i may well have been stuck a while longer...ray: :grin:
> 
> ...


Hi. . .

I am glad that the driver install solved this for you.. and thank you for the compliment. 

I can tell you that the file in purple indicates this was your 3rd BSOD as of that time on 09-20-08. The numbers in red show you do have Vista SP1 installed - this is good news. The other numbers beginning with the "BCCode" = Bugcheck code (STOP error) = 0x7e as listed in the title of your thread; the BCP1 = bugcheck parameter #1 - and as I suspected, it is 0xc0000005, a memory access violation often caused by a bad driver. The other numbers are memory addresses. So, your BSOD bugcheck was *0x0000007e (0xc0000005, 0x836936b7, 0x8c967bdc, 0x8c9678d8)*.

It is a shame that you were charged $350 for nothing. I'd like to know what they said was done for that amount.

I wish you good luck... but do keep an eye on that driver as future Windows Updates (and others - from installed programs, driver updates, etc...) come in as it may cause a conflict again in the future.

Thanks for posting back.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## RollingStone (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi, my first post & I hope its the right place.

I have a new selfbuild, I started this in May for simulations only. It worked fine. Since then I have re-loaded OS on two new drives in a raid 1 and the "games" on two new drives raid 0.
On the advice from Corsair i very slightly increased the CPU speed to enable the DDR3 to run at 1333. Everthing is running fine and stable - Except the Games FSX (and the others) they run for about 5 mins and then I get the BSOD and the pc re-boots. Ive checked cpu temps (Speedfan 4.40 = 46c)
but Asus Poster says CPU 36c NB 48c SB 45c Ive enclosed a zip as instructed. (please be gentle ! I'm not that clever) Thank you.


----------

